# Is it difficult to find a house on Rent in sydney without a job in hand?



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Dear Friends,
Well few of them told me that is pretty difficult to find a studio/1bhk on rent for initial days as u will be without a job..is this true?..in that case ill have to give a thought..i am planning to move to sydney..

Thanks and Regards,
Aarav


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

The chances are if a landlord has to choose between someone with a job and someone without, then they'll probably chose the one with the job.

What you can do is to offer say 6 months rent in advance.

It definitely isn't impossible but just makes it more difficult.

Dolly


----------



## mike.jeffry (Jun 16, 2010)

kindly advise what would be the average rental for a couple in sydney - a decent and a safer place.....


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Dolly said:


> The chances are if a landlord has to choose between someone with a job and someone without, then they'll probably chose the one with the job.
> 
> What you can do is to offer say 6 months rent in advance.
> 
> ...


Thanks dolly..but what would be the case say i am not sure where ill be getting job coz i am open to any of the cities ..what if i have to shift to melbourne for a better job ..what will happend to the advance rent?..i believe they should be returning back ?

Regards
Aaarav


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mike.jeffry said:


> kindly advise what would be the average rental for a couple in sydney - a decent and a safer place.....


should be around 250 to 350 dollars for a studio or so per week..for a decent place..can check in real estate and domain site..


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

aarav said:


> Thanks dolly..but what would be the case say i am not sure where ill be getting job coz i am open to any of the cities ..what if i have to shift to melbourne for a better job ..what will happend to the advance rent?..i believe they should be returning back ?
> 
> Regards
> Aaarav


You will be asked to go for either 6 months or 12 months contract ( mostly 12 months if the area is in good demand ). 4 weeks rent will be taken as security deposit , in case of breaking the contract , you will need to forget that amount 

It is better to go with short term rental ( like 3 months ) or without any contract. But it will be difficult to find unless if you are ready to share with someone 

Just Google and read some sample tenancy contract for NSW , it will make you clear.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

aarav said:


> Dear Friends,
> Well few of them told me that is pretty difficult to find a studio/1bhk on rent for initial days as u will be without a job..is this true?..in that case ill have to give a thought..i am planning to move to sydney..
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Aarav


If you have a years rent in savings etc (they ask for bank details etc) and/or you can put down a 3-6 months deposit it should not be a problem..... but it depends on the landlord.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

EE-India said:


> You will be asked to go for either 6 months or 12 months contract ( mostly 12 months if the area is in good demand ). 4 weeks rent will be taken as security deposit , in case of breaking the contract , you will need to forget that amount
> 
> It is better to go with short term rental ( like 3 months ) or without any contract. But it will be difficult to find unless if you are ready to share with someone
> 
> Just Google and read some sample tenancy contract for NSW , it will make you clear.


humm....lets c and lets hope for the best..this makes me confused whether i should go with the family or drop the idea to bring the family and just start alone first..huh..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

going as a couple is always good in terms of moral boost. when it comes to money it is better to go alone, one person can always live in a hostel dorm.. Had it been me, I would prefer going with my husband as end of the day one feels lonely and need support, specially at a place where you do not know a soul


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> going as a couple is always good in terms of moral boost. when it comes to money it is better to go alone, one person can always live in a hostel dorm.. Had it been me, I would prefer going with my husband as end of the day one feels lonely and need support, specially at a place where you do not know a soul


Thanks anj..we share the same opinion even i feel the same that when i return home my 18 month old kid he welcomes me with a smile and i forget all my worries..thats the reason y i am going with my wife and kiddo.


----------



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

aarav said:


> Thanks anj..we share the same opinion even i feel the same that when i return home my 18 month old kid he welcomes me with a smile and i forget all my worries..thats the reason y i am going with my wife and kiddo.


Hi All,

I will be going to sydney on 20th August for first 3 months and my job profile is Java /J2ee with 4 yrs exp. 
Pls help me to find some share flat /budget accomadation in syd, im indian.

Ikhan.


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

aarav said:


> Dear Friends,
> Well few of them told me that is pretty difficult to find a studio/1bhk on rent for initial days as u will be without a job..is this true?..in that case ill have to give a thought..i am planning to move to sydney..
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Aarav



Hello,

Please go here.. you'll get tons of offers for sharing accomodation and also full flat... in Sydney CBD

http://www.share-accommodation.net

best of luck


----------



## Lankan1 (Jul 9, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> going as a couple is always good in terms of moral boost. when it comes to money it is better to go alone, one person can always live in a hostel dorm.. Had it been me, I would prefer going with my husband as end of the day one feels lonely and need support, specially at a place where you do not know a soul


Hi

I know money matters a lot when it comes to the time it takes for initial settlement! in that case I'm totally agree on staying in a hostel dorm for sometime, could you please suggest a good site to find a decent hostel!


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hallo aarav.........

I gone alone arranged accomadation later family arrived. Because Its difficult to get an accomadation without job especially with family and child.
If you think directly going with family found to be joyful.
But there are some difficulties.
......................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually Hari we have a couple of very good friends and a close relative in australia..so we will be put up there initially..so i am a little less worried..so may be a month or so we will be managing between them...meanwhile i expect we should be able to find something..


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

aarav said:


> Actually Hari we have a couple of very good friends and a close relative in australia..so we will be put up there initially..so i am a little less worried..so may be a month or so we will be managing between them...meanwhile i expect we should be able to find something..


Ok aarav...then it will be fine
Thankyou
..................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------

